
A startup's best friend? Failure - Elfan
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2007/03/01/8401031/?postversion=2007022807
======
Elfan
When posting this I managed to create a state where the title was displayed as
"A startup's best friend? FailureA startup's best friend? Failure" but if I
clicked on edit in the form it was only "A startup's best friend? Failure". I
am not sure how to reproduce.

~~~
jwecker
Here's why that defect occurred, FTA:

"Where old-economy giants once boasted of running 'zero-defects' operations,
today's successful Internet businesses embrace defects as a way to get things
right."

pg knows _exactly_ what he's doing ;)

~~~
danielha
It's not a bug, it's a feature! :)

------
juwo
I dont know. It's ok for a turnaround company, or a dispassionate outsider.
Not for someone who is in the grind. see my thread
http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=1464

------
juwo
see my thread: http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=1464

